# jsp validation bei eclipse ausschalten...



## ruutaiokwu (7. Sep 2010)

hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand wie man die jsp validation bei eclipse ausschaltet? diese ist völlig unbrauchbar, und lenkt nur ab mit aus der luft gegriffenen fehlermeldungen... die produktivität wird dadurch stark eingeschränkt.


mfg, jan


----------



## trmx (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

In den Eigenschaften (Window --> Preferences) gibt es einen Punkt "Validation". In der Liste einfach bei "JSP Content Validator" und "JSP Syntax Validator" die Häckchen entfernen.

mfg
Michael


----------



## M.C.S. (25. Jun 2011)

Mittlerweile hat der Validator eine eigene Option, die man deaktivieren kann:
Alle Häkchen beim "Oracle JSP Validator" entfernen und man hat wieder seine Ruhe.


----------

